# Why the whole William Tell thing never caught on...



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

http://www.freewebarcade.com/game/apple-shooter/

An amusing little game... And an excellent illustration of why you shouldn't try this at home...


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

This is not good, that'll keep me from doing work for a while


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol great game, I got as far as 50feet.


----------



## PitBull Daddy (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes!yes!yes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

